# Microwave Cooking



## blhowes (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm finishing up my trip to Canada and'll be heading home tomorrow (Amen! Praise the Lord!). I'll probably be coming back up here in a little over a week for another week or so. 

Anyway, I get really tired of eating out at restaurants, so I think next time I'm gonna request to have a microwave in the room so I can cook things myself. What are your favorite meals to cook in a microwave? Any good recipes? What microwaveable TV dinners are your favorites?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2006)

You can use a micro-wave to cook in? I thought it was just for de-frosting left-overs & popcorn.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kevin_
> You can use a micro-wave to cook in?


I've heard rumors its possible. I'm bound to be more successful cooking with the microwave than I am with a stove. If worse comes to worse, I think even I could take one of those hungry man TV dinners out of the carton and manage not to burn it too much.



> I thought it was just for de-frosting left-overs & popcorn.


That may be true - and thus my reason for seeking counsel from others more experienced than myself. 
:bigsmile:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2006)

BTW what part of Canada are you visiting? If you are close you can stop by our place for dinner.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Oct 19, 2006)

Mmm... Chicken pot pies.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kevin_
> BTW what part of Canada are you visiting? If you are close you can stop by our place for dinner.


Thanks for the invite. I've been working at Waterloo, in the Toronto area. How far's that from you?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2006)

Looong way. Sorry. We are in NB, probably 12/14 hrs by car. My wife is considered a pretty good cook (& I'm not to shabby myself) but thats a long way to drive for some ribs.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 19, 2006)

Once after I left home to go to college, having never seen a microwave before, I got the bright idea to boil some water by putting a metal pot in a microwave. Let's just say the idea got me into some hot water!


----------



## blhowes (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Once after I left home to go to college, having never seen a microwave before, I got the bright idea to boil some water by putting a metal pot in a microwave. Let's just say the idea got me into some hot water!


They say that we can learn from our mistakes...but you made THAT mistake???


I'm guessing your wife does most of the cooking now, right?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Oh yeah, I can make a mean can of spaghetti and one or two other bachelor specialities -- although I am most comfortable over a grill and have gotten a few (genuine...I think) compliments on my steaks and bbq -- but I am more at home in the library than the kitchen (in case that's unclear). Thankfully, I am blessed to have a wife who is a cuisine queen in the Prov. 31.15 style.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I can make a mean can of spaghetti...


Pop Quiz: What do you need to do before you try to cook the can (remember, its a metal can) of spaghetti in the microwave? (no fair asking your wife for the answer)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



This sounds like a quiz from _Speed_.  Ok, I learned something from that episode all right. I gave up on microwaves. Now I only use a blow-torch to heat up the can directly. Believe it or not, my civil liability lawsuits have gone way down.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This sounds like a quiz from _Speed_.  Ok, I learned something from that episode all right. I gave up on microwaves. Now I only use a blow-torch to heat up the can directly. Believe it or not, my civil liability lawsuits have gone way down.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> Mmm... Chicken pot pies.


That's a good idea. 

One thing about going to a new location - sometimes its tough to find the 'good' restaurants. I went to a Chinese buffet at the beginning of the trip that was the absolute worst Chinese restaurant I've ever been to. I would have definitely been better off that night, sitting in the hotel room, enjoying a nice chicken pot pie, or two.


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 19, 2006)

Anything frozen . . . you can buy a good frozen meal for $3 normally, at least around here. Or you can have stuff you've cooked before and frozen (I do this a LOT), but I don't think that would really work in your situation.
As far as actually making in a microwave . . . quesadillas are good (tortilla + cheese + salsa). I've also done baked potatoes - be sure to stab them a couple of times, and then rotate them. They take a bit longer (at least 8 minutes, if I remember right). Then you can heat up a can of chili to put on top. 
I do a lot of things where I've got some stuff already cooked - like ground beef - and then do the rest in the microwave (to make shepherd's pie, for example), but again, I'm not sure if that'll help you.


----------



## Theoretical (Oct 20, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Once after I left home to go to college, having never seen a microwave before, I got the bright idea to boil some water by putting a metal pot in a microwave. Let's just say the idea got me into some hot water!



That's still better than what an incredibly inconsiderate person I know did in a friend's kitchen. He stuck a can of Chef Boy-Ar-Dee directly onto the stove, unopened, and turned the burner on high. Oh, and did I forget to mention that the actual tenants of the apartment only came back to the apartment 3 hours after it began. Don't worry, there are worse things than your cooking mistake.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2006)

Theoretical said:


> That's still better than what an incredibly inconsiderate person I know did in a friend's kitchen. He stuck a can of Chef Boy-Ar-Dee directly onto the stove, unopened, and turned the burner on high. Oh, and did I forget to mention that the actual tenants of the apartment only came back to the apartment 3 hours after it began. Don't worry, there are worse things than your cooking mistake.



This reminds me of a scene from a movie, although I'm not sure whether my role is that of _Dumb_ or _Dumber_:



> Harry: Just when I thought you couldn't get any dumber, you go and do something like this... and totally redeem yourself!


----------



## Gregg (Oct 23, 2006)

I gave my microwave to my neighbor. I don't like them. I like to cook things on the conventional stove and in the oven and they come out much better (never soggy). Even popcorn is much better popped on the stovetop than in the microwave and it is much cheaper to buy (by a big bag).

Just my humble $.02

BTW... Don't miss the microwave 1 bit.


----------



## QueenEsther (Oct 24, 2006)

blhowes said:


> I'm finishing up my trip to Canada and'll be heading home tomorrow (Amen! Praise the Lord!). I'll probably be coming back up here in a little over a week for another week or so.
> 
> Anyway, I get really tired of eating out at restaurants, so I think next time I'm gonna request to have a microwave in the room so I can cook things myself. What are your favorite meals to cook in a microwave? Any good recipes? What microwaveable TV dinners are your favorites?



Call your local Tupperware lady. She can give you great easy recipes for things you can cook in your microwave. We made a pretty good hot fudge pudding cake at the last Tupperware party we had. But besides that, you can cook ramen in the microwave.


----------

